

Tell HN: Happy New Year - chirau


======
jgh
So far people are wishing a productive new year. You know what? Screw that.
You deserve a break, HN. Take some time to yourself. Go on a vacation. A long
one. Spend some time with your wife. Or husband.

You guys are always so goddamn productive it makes me feel unproductive, and I
have a full time job, a side project, and a wife who puts me on a very busy
social schedule. For once take it easy and enjoy the fruits of your labor.

Seriously HN, sometimes you anger me, sometimes you entertain me, but mostly
you guys amaze me and you all deserve a bit of a vacation. Tell your boss I
said so.

~~~
ics
I hope for the sake of everyone here that productivity implies _more_ free
time to spend with friends and family.

------
aegiso
The autistic coder in me never understood why we paste printf("Happy New
Year\n"); readline(); at the top of every conversation during the holidays.

But for once I'll follow protocol. Happy new year, HN!

~~~
eddieroger
Because it's important to acknowledge crossing an arbitrary boundary we all
agreed was important, and wish each other well when we do it.

I don't get it either.

Happy New Year to you all.

~~~
__--__
In this short, brutal life you have to seize any opportunity you can to
celebrate.

Happy New Year :)

------
huragok
To each reader I hope you a productive, hackin' new year!

------
revx
Happy new year to you as well :)

------
zdw
Shouldn't this have been posted at 0 GMT?

Or has doing time math gone to my brain...

------
thisisdallas
Happy New Years hackers. Here is to a year full of productivity and learning!

------
closedanger
You have done more to bring us to the fore-front of understanding code and
current events. I appreciate greatly you helping me to see the mighty
geekAVerse in all it's Glory!

------
Moto7451
No way man, here on the left coast you'll have to tare 2013 out of our cold
dead hands!

... for another 60 minutes anyways.

Happy new year!

------
whyrusleeping
Happy New year's everyone! make the best of it!

------
chirau
Any 2014 wishes for HN headlines, improvements, milestones, technologies and
hacks?

------
grogenaut
HN: Disrupting New Years Day 2014 since New Years Day 2014/01/01:00:01

------
jloughry
New Year's Resolution: to get the leap year conditional right this time.

------
Reltair
I wish everyone a Happy New Year! Let's make the most of 2014!

------
yaddayadda
Here's wishing that 2014 is your best year yet!

------
YZF
Happy New Year. Have more fun this year!

------
madisonmay
Same to you!

~~~
sauravt
1

------
rjim86
Happy new year everyone ..

------
gnuwilliam
Happy new year, HN! :-)

------
Rzor
Happy New Year, guys.

------
Bocker
Happy New Year HN :)

------
dragon1st
Happy New Year, HN!

------
waitingkuo
Happy new year :)

------
izolate
Hacker New Year

------
cleverbaker
Happy new year!

------
slothguy72
Happy new year!

------
mvista
Happy new year!

------
rob22
HAPPY NEW YEAR

------
pawn
year++;

